
Mumps, other outbreaks force U.S. detention centers to quarantine 2k migrants - petethomas
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-immigration-outbreaks/mumps-other-outbreaks-force-u-s-detention-centers-to-quarantine-over-2000-migrants-idUSKBN1QR0EW
======
NavyNuke
Terrible...we should hurry up with the deportations so they can get adequate
health care from their home country...lingering in a U.S. detention center
instead of their home seems inhumane.

~~~
Fjolsvith
It's not like they made a choice to leave their home.

